# 2014 Foto Fest



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2014)

With the start of a new year I figured there is no time like the present to begin a new photo post. I am very much enjoying sharing these pictures with you and I do appreciate the comments and conversation that arises out of some of them. I have been very fortunate to attend many shows over the years and I am very lucky to live in a part of the world where warbirds and other aviation subjects are plentiful when compared to other parts of the planet. My wish for all is lots of safe flying and plenty of blue skies.


On with the show.









Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice! Happy new year to you.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. Nice to see these continue and I like how you often manage to avoid getting those inconsiderate knobs walking into your field of view.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2014)

I like that first one Jeff, nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2014)

What is the first one?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the Corsair!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> What is the first one?



AT-11 Kansan









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice colour scheme!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice Jeff, I like the BT-13.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Excellent shots Jeff. What is the name of the biplane?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2014)

> What is the name of the biplane?



it's a Naval Aircraft Factory N3N-3; if you look closer Aaron, its written on the rudder.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

Great stuff, P-47 shot excellent!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

Another SWEET shot, great stuff Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

Another superb shot, thanks Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2014)

Gentlemen...thanks for stopping by to have a look and taking the time to comment. I have a question for your consideration. In the past I have dotted the post with the odd non WWII aircraft. I know this site is about WWII aircraft so would it be bad of me to include more non WWII stuff or is there sufficient interest to include it once in awhile?








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2014)

Sure post away Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 14, 2014)

If it flies.
It can Post!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2014)

This photo is from 2009 and i am excited to report that this aircraft is now well on its way to being made flyable. Once restored she will fly in RCN colours.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool. Always liked the look of the trackers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff. I particularly like that last Phantom shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2014)

Keep em coming Jeff..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2014)

SWEET..!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2014)

Love that Lysander!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

Lysander shot is excellent, some more views of the Mossie and Lanc would be good...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome! What a privilege to see those two together!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Lysander shot is excellent, some more views of the Mossie and Lanc would be good...




Ask and ye shall receive Wayne.













Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

Great stuff. Wish there was still an airworthy Mossie in the UK.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Ask and ye shall receive Wayne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rippa, mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

Real nice lineup!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. Looks like you got the early photo pass in Hamilton. When I did that a few years back, some of he aircraft had tarps over the canopies - annoying.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

Excellent Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff Jeff. Looks like you got the early photo pass in Hamilton. When I did that a few years back, some of he aircraft had tarps over the canopies - annoying.



Yes it was Hamilton. The tarp issue for early pass holders is one that occurs at numerous shows that I have been to. Incredibly frustrating but I don't know what the solution is. You can't tell the owners their tarps have to be removed by 07:00 or whatever and I don't think the owners would allow ( and rightfully so ) weekend air show volunteers to climb on the aircraft to remove same.

Just the risk one takes when buying their earlybird special packages I suppose.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

excellent as usual!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

Sweet Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2014)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2014)

Love that Russel 109. Wonder if it sold yet.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Always good pics and its always nice to see those old birds alive and kicking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

In post #76, I have never seen a P-51 with half natural finish and half OD. Was this common?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> In post #76, I have never seen a P-51 with half natural finish and half OD. Was this common?



Not uncommon David. Probably the most famous example here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2014)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 31, 2014)

As usual Jeff a great selection of shots.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2014)

It was applied when some 8th AF units moved to the Continent after D-Day (before returning again to the UK) for camouflage on the ground.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks again for all the feedback and comments. Welcome to February.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Give is more!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2014)

A very nice shot, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Great shot of the Corsair Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

damn nice, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> damn nice, Jeff.



Thanks Wayne, I like the 5 bent wings in the background also. This is one of the nicest PBYs I have ever seen.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2014)

You really got some fantastic shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> You really got some fantastic shots!



Thank you sir for your kind words.









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

awesome aircraft!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

...and she is fricken beautiful!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2014)

Great shots


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

Sure are. I can almost hear that 'Mossie'.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments fellas....here is a Sunday Second Selection for your viewing pleasure.








Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

Like popping in here jeff, thanks.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Like popping in here jeff, thanks.




You're welcome.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you like Eric and this is what you do for a living? Great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Are you like Eric and this is what you do for a living? Great shots!



Na, just a retired cop who likes airplanes.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Jeff! Those are some great shots sir!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

That's a great angle, especially with the sun position...awesome shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree about the 'Dak' angle and lighting, almost looks like polished metal or liquid mercury - great stuff.
Nice shot of the Collings 'Lib' too ! I wonder if Gary is still hiding inside it - the lucky bar steward !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!

Agree with all about the 'Dak' shot...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

Me too, the Dak shot is awesome!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Beautiful....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2014)

Keep 'em coming Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2014)

]





Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2014)

Just to let you all know, Canada will be closed for 3 hours starting at 7am EDT (+5 GMT) in order to watch the Canada vs Sweden gold medal hockey game from the Sochi Olympics. Please refrain from calling unless it is an emergency.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2014)

OK, we're back on line now. Good ones there Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2014)

Good pic but not a big fan of the colours on that one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2014)

Good morning lads. I have been in Florida for a while and will return home late Wednesday coming. Look for more updates starting Thursday morning. I went to Kermit Weeks' Fantasy of Flight yesterday and he flew his FM-2 Wildcat.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome...Thursday it is then!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2014)

More great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey all. Stuck here in Florida as my flight home yesterday was cancelled due to winter weatheriat home. Can't get home till late Saturday now so it will be Sunday before more photos appear.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2014)

Better stuck in Florida because of winter in Ontario than the other way around.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Aw man....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2014)

"Stuck in Florida"?
Sounds a darned sight better than being stuck in Macclesfield !!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm back home boys and not enjoying the change in weather. Went from mid 20s C ( mid 70s F ) to an overnight low of -20C and only a high of -8C today. Oh well, lets make the best of a bad situation shall we and with your permission I will be running out some Fantasy of Flight stuff for the next little bit.









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice one. Jan will be drooling now !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

Good to see you back on it Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2014)

Good shots Jeff! 

Good to see you back at it.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2014)

What a beautiful sight that greets visitors to the museum. Kermit was present and explained that the museum will be closing in April and over the next while will be turned into an aviation theme park. The aircraft will still be a huge part of the revamped FOF but as he said, there is simply insufficient #s of visitors as it currently is set up for the museum to make a good go of it. Should be interesting to see what his vision is for the site.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Some nice pics there Jeff (can't comment on the Wil... that thing, of course!).
The B-17 is interesting - has it been cut open around the forward hatch, to allow easier access for visitors, or is it perhaps that 'movie prop' replica, built around part (?) of a real B-17 ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Some nice pics there Jeff (can't comment on the Wil... that thing, of course!).
> The B-17 is interesting - has it been cut open around the forward hatch, to allow easier access for visitors, or is it perhaps that 'movie prop' replica, built around part (?) of a real B-17 ?




It is an actual B-17 that one can tour through. You enter via the rear door and make your way forward. I wish I had spent more time inside her but I was anxious to get to the display area before too many people entered the museum.





















Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

Excellent...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

Man...that is great!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice - and sweet!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2014)

Tough to get the bigger birds as Kermit has so many aircraft they are stuffed into the hanger. 


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice one - I've always liked the look of the Mitchell.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2014)

Man I would love to visit that place, great pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

Love the artwork on the nose too!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

good stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2014)

Great series of photos.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2014)

Great pics Jeff. Am I right in thinking that's the only early B-26A in existence? I realise there are a couple of other, complete, later variants around in the USA and France.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2014)

Great angle!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cool, what is that one?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2014)

Says right on the side - Bucker Jungmeister


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

Dam...... 


Thanks Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2014)

Cheers David. Had trouble trying to make the umlaut u using the "Alt 0252" keys. I kept kicking me out of the forum!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2014)

Great stuff. I have fond memories of flying a Stampe, beaut little aircraft.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2014)

I've always been curious why did the French put the Name and Model number on the tail of their aircraft?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Damn nice Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## kettbo (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2014)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2014)

A few of the aircraft were tucked away in the work shop and as such were only visible through the open hanger door from the trolley that stopped for a minute or two. Sadly the Spitfire and the P-40 along with the B-24 were tucked away near the back and were not photographable. Those that were however included this beauty,







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

Cripes a Mighty......AWESOME!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning gentlemen. Thank you for all the comments so far that you have submitted. The next few pictures will be of incomplete airframes that are awaiting restoration at FoF, some of them are very long term, others are a bit closer. A cookie to whoever is first to correctly identify each of these airframes. Some are easy, some a bit tougher, some are WW2, some are other. Lets have some fun. To claim your prize all you have to do is find me at an air show


You had better get this one.....







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2014)

No friggin' idea....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Moraine Saulnier ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Moraine Saulnier ?



Correct sir. A Moraine Saulnier 230 to be exact. I am not an expert but the sign taped to the airframe was very helpful. Look for, what I used to call clues, in my previous working life. Sometimes the answer we seek is staring us right in the face.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay lads, here is your next test....what is she? ( a slight geographical advantage here?)







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

looks like a CAC Wirraway to me!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2014)

Or, as it's missing the outer wing sections, maybe just a Wirra. I'll get me coat !
Nice pics by the way Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't be fooled by the four bladed fan on the front of this one....look past it.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

dunno about that one...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2014)

Dauntless, or the Army version of the Dauntless?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Dauntless, or the Army version of the Dauntless?



Correct sir, she is a Dauntless.



Now for today's mystery ship.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2014)

The Beechcraft AT-11...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 8, 2014)

Wurger said:


> The Beechcraft AT-11...




Two thumbs up for a correct answer sir.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2014)

THX.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2014)

It does say it on the sign under the nose 

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, this is a two part picture mystery. The first one is a bit tougher but the second one will give it to you on a silver platter. Try to guess by just looking at the first picture but if you are stumped scroll down to the second.












not yet








not yet




not yet




okay,here you go.








Cheers, 

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2014)

Wouldn't have picked it...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep, fairly obvious in the first pic, from the shape of the bulkhead with entry hatch below it, the side windows, and well for the chin turret in the foreground.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2014)

An easy one today to start








Followed by this and I will be super impressed if anyone gets this.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

Messerschmitt 108 (as shown on the notice!), and very possibly a French-built Nord versiom.
Sopwith Baby? Or a Niueport ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Messerschmitt 108 (as shown on the notice!), and very possibly a French-built Nord versiom.
> Sopwith Baby? Or a Niueport ?




Correct on #1. A slight rethink is required for #2.

Clue #1. Don't think outside the lower 48 states for a manufacturer.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!

Can't say I have a clue on the second one though, my guess would of been on the same lines as Terry's...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2014)

Clue #2. From the same stable as the B-10 and B-26 to name a couple.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is today's "mystery" airframe. Have a go.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2014)

At glance she is looking like a Lockheed Hudson fuselage. But I would say it's a Lockheed Lodestar.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

Think i'll just go with Wojtek...as i really don't know...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2014)

A nice easy airframe today.

The answer to the beat up looking oldie from a couple of days ago is a 1922 Martin Dart.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2014)

CASA thingymajig version of the JU52/3M, and I agree about the Lodestar.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2014)

You guys are pretty good at this. Stay tuned for more, some of which may stump ya'll.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

F9F Panther....?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2014)

I would say ... bull's eye.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2014)

Back to some flyable stuff for a bit.



Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope we weren't supposed to guess that one...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2014)

While this fella isn't WWII his older brother and a few more relatives were.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shot! I haven't seen a F-100 airborne since they departed the UK in the 1960s and early 70's.


----------



## kettbo (Apr 15, 2014)

Payne Field, Everett, WA FLYING HERITAGE COLLECTION


----------



## kettbo (Apr 15, 2014)

For WURGER


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)

Great images George. 

But I would like to pay attention to that it is Jeff's thread and we shouldn't hi-jack it. If you have more of these cool pictures please create your own one we could enjoy.


----------



## kettbo (Apr 16, 2014)

sorry about dumping pics here Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2014)

kettbo said:


> sorry about dumping pics here Jeff!



No problemo George. You have some really neat stuff from the west coast....birds I have never seen in person.









Cheers,

Jeff

Note: Hey all you model builders....check out the oil smears on the lower part of the leading edge of the tail. I never would have thought to include that if I were detailing some wear and tear.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2014)

fantastic shots Jeff and George!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2014)

Agreed..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

great Double..


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2014)

Agreed..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2014)

Back in 2008 the CWH flew their Lancaster FM213 down to Windsor Ontario and here she met up with her sister ship FM212 which is being restored by the Canadian Historical Aircraft Association. This picture shows the two together again in line of order of construction with 212 leading the way.


Here are a couple more shots of 212 or Bad Penny as she is named.












I have not been back to Windsor since these pics were taken but I know some progress has been made in this ongoing, to taxi-ing condition restoration. The CHAA is also restoring a Mossie. Big big ambitions for a fairly small group.


More on the CHAA here...

Canadian Historical Aircraft Association, CH2A, Lancaster FM212



Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2014)

Brilliant..!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2014)

Love the lines of that Spitty....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice one - always liked the look of the Golden Hawks Sabres.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

keep 'em coming Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> keep 'em coming Jeff!




Okay.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)

The next cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

Bewdy mate!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2014)

Here is a close up of the nose art on today's Herc.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

Great shot of the 'Dak' Jeff. A slightly lower angle, to get light under the starboard wing, and it would be a real stunner.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

still a good angle just the same!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

It certainly is, and nicely lit.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks fellas, early morning an Geneseo New York when the weather co-operates is one of the finest photographic experiences a warbird fan can have.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

Another nice shot there Jeff.
Is that 'Dak' the one based at Geneseo? If so, it's coming to the D-Day Anniversary air show at Duxford, UK, at the end of May, so I should see it, along with another three, plus the BBMF's Dak dropping the Red Devils.
Heaven - _five_ airborne 'Daks' !!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Another nice shot there Jeff.
> Is that 'Dak' the one based at Geneseo? If so, it's coming to the D-Day Anniversary air show at Duxford, UK, at the end of May, so I should see it, along with another three, plus the BBMF's Dak dropping the Red Devils.
> Heaven - _five_ airborne 'Daks' !!



Yes it is and they have done a ton of work on her over the past few years and she is a fine example. I hope to see some pics of her in England as I am a member of the museum that owns her, all be it a distant member but one none the less.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll be sure to get plenty of pics Jeff. And if you can 'drop a hint' to the museum / owners, maybe I can get some interior shots .. cough, cough, ahem !
And if I was still fit enough, I'd love to jump from it - but age and Rheumatoid arthritis have knackered that dream !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I'll be sure to get plenty of pics Jeff. And if you can 'drop a hint' to the museum / owners, maybe I can get some interior shots .. cough, cough, ahem !
> And if I was still fit enough, I'd love to jump from it - but age and Rheumatoid arthritis have knackered that dream !



I know at shows here she is usually open for folks to get inside her.


Here is today's pic.







A wannabe P-47 jockey perhaps?


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice sort of 56 FG Harvard/Texan.

Things are bit more strict at Duxford Jeff. A 'Flight Line Walk' is available, for a small fee, but it's confined to the taxi-way, with aircraft behind a taped barrier or, if on the grass on the south side of the taxi track, that's a 'No Go' area, unless invited.
But I'll be sure to get whatever pics I can, and I'll send you some at full size. If the museum would like some too, let me know.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2014)

Sadly, she is no longer with us.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2014)

...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

Excellent pic, what happened Jeff, even though i could take a wild guess...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

I was about to ask the same question.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2014)

Crashed into the Atlantic Ocean a few years back (2009) killing the pilot/owner, Bob Baranaskas. He was practicing for upcoming air show when he may have stalled the aircraft without sufficient height to recover. His son Chris, who flew their P-51 Glamorous Gal, witnessed the crash.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah, yes. I remember that now. hadn't realised it was that aircraft.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Jeff..

Another TOP P-51 shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2014)

The next interesting shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

A stubby little Val replica!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

Bewdy mate...!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2014)

Hey its double feature Friday!













Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2014)

Well, if we can have a P-47 inspired paint scheme on a T-6 (24Apr pic) then I guess we can have a Harvard done up as a Typhoon.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

Good one!


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2014)

good stuff Jeff..


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2014)

A great shot...


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2014)

Awesome...


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2014)

Excellent shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2014)

Still would like to know the fate of Russel's 109. It was for sale for $4MM a while back. If it was $3MM I might have bought it


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

A very nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Shinpachi (May 13, 2014)

Elegant plane 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2014)

Like the Triplane..!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2014)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2014)

Love it..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2014)

Beauty!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2014)

DH-82A C-GSTP arrives yesterday at a soggy Guelph Ontario airfield to take part in a funeral flyover for Wat Martin, a deHavilland Moth guru.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2014)

Certainly is - you caught the wet grass being thrown up nicely.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

Whats that little yellow bird...?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2014)

Fleet Finch methinks Wayne.

Great pics Jeff. Looks like you got a ride.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Fleet Finch methinks Wayne.
> 
> Great pics Jeff. Looks like you got a ride.



Yep, in this one.....









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2014)

Very cool Jeff. I took a memorable ride in a Tiger Moth myself. Left the camera on the ground though.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2014)

The nice think about the Finch is the passenger sits in the back seat which allows for some photo ops. It was so cold on Saturday though we flew with the canopy closed thereby limiting my scope due to reflections etc. In the Tigermoth, which is like a sports car compared to the pickup like qualities of the Fleet, sitting in the front as a passenger has its obstructed view issues.

Both are tons of fun to fly in though, the Fleet is a better photo ship, especially when the canopy is open.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, I was in the front and took the controls so the camera was not something I wanted to worry about at the time.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2014)

I believe this is the newest restored Tigermoth in Canada and is registered CF-MAD.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

I would kill to ride in either of those! Great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I would kill to ride in either of those! Great shots!




I've got a soon to be ex sister in law....I can arrange a ride





Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 22, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2014)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2014)

Beautiful..!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I've got a soon to be ex sister in law....I can arrange a ride
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Dammit you almost owed me a new monitor!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 25, 2014)

Got a very similar set of pics myself at the CWH.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2014)

Always like stoppin' in for a squiz...


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 27, 2014)

Got them in 1984, 39 years after the end of WW2. That means we have been flying them for 30 years......getting close to having had them for long enough that they cut in half the time from the end of WW2 till now. With the political fighting going on over the replacement it may actually mean we get to the 39 year mark before they are gone.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2014)

Like that!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

Yep, another beaut!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 28, 2014)

A Wednesday mid week bonus to announce that June will be Mustang month.....assuming there are no objections.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

a great selection Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2014)

Great shots Jeff.


----------

